
Ask HN: Non-startup software solutions - selmat
I am thinking where everywhere could be implemented software as solution. For example agriculture, ecology, catering sport, etc.  I don&#x27;t mind apps like ranking restaurants, sport events scheduling, etc. I am looking for areas and ideas where solution has added value for people from field.<p>Have you any experiences from projects where software has been solution for certain issues within &quot;not-so-famous&quot; area for (startup) software engineers? I don&#x27;t need to build startup with VC.
======
iamdave
Local government. There's a world of opportunity that exists at the
intersection of municipal politics and public outreach-even if it means using
existing services and platforms to do things like publishing City Council
Meetings to YouTube.

I'm watching my local town do this right now with the aid of a friend. I asked
him "Why not just hire an intern or borrow a paralegal from the county
solicitor's office?" and he schooled me on how he's delivering more than just
a pair of hands to upload content but actually building a whole communications
platform.

I was rather enthralled with the concept until he called himself a "social
media mercenary", then I just rolled my eyes and had another beer :P

Joking aside, government in small towns I am noticing are slowly waking up to
the need for tech-or can easily be convinced to bring in startup-type tools
and procedures for public facing endeavors.

~~~
selmat
This is quite interesting. Friend of my from other city is trying to do
similar thing - build platform for recording, publishing (not on YouTube) and
archiving city council meetings. He told me they use some proprietary and
"prehistoric" solution (from 1990 - 1995) with insane maintenance costs so he
want to migrate everything to cheaper or ideally some open-source solution.

